# RECESS year in review 2009



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Had a little time on my hands and I started thinking about what a great year we had on Recess this year. I was looking through all of the old post from the year and picked out some of the better catches. There is a story with all of them, but I will just let the pictures do the talking. This forum has given me the opportunity to fish with some great people, and make some friendships that will last a lifetime. I love to see post with lots of pictures, and really appreciate the effort people put into posting especially after a long day on the water. This post is in no way trying to brag or boast about our catch; instead I would like to encourage others to post their year in review. Merry Christmas and God bless you and your families during this wonderful holiday season. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Team Recess<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Rob<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Tim Jan AJ<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">19# ARS Jan<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Jan Gag<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Donald Jan Gag<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Box Shot Jan 17 <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">B-rad after he took a dip in March. Dang that had to be cold. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">March AJ 45#<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Tim and Jimmy March Gag Released<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">April Gag<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Mingo Day in April<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">April Black Snapper 12#<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Barrell Fish May<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Mixed Bag May<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">June 12# Scamp<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">June Tim's Warsaw<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Jeff with 20# snowy<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Tim June Gag<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">53.55 Snowy June<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">B-rad 20# Snowy June<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Rob 47# Snowy June<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Deep Drop Day<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Tim 54# Gag<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Tim 44# King July<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">International Tourn. July<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">August half Day Trip<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">August Mahi Wahoo <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">August 29 Mahi Wahoo<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">August 29 Great Day on the water.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">B-rad August 13<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Gene 26# ARS during Mega Shark Tournament<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Hammerhead during Mega Shark Tournament<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Brad 36# Snowy<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">August Mahi<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Cliff August Wahoo<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Run Dover Deep Drop Trip<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Tim Monster Trigger<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Cliff October Sailfish<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Lumber Yard Rip October<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">October Snowy 42#<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">November YFT 70#<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">November 48# Black Grouper<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CliffDecember Sea Bass<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Gene 20# Snowy December<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Big Tim End of a Perfect Day<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice Year!!!!! :bowdown

Thanks for having me onboard for a productive trip. :clap

Thanks for not slinging lead as I motor through your chunk line at Ocean America!!! :doh


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for not slinging lead as I motor through your chunk line at Ocean America!!! :doh[/quote]

LMAO right now, but I can not tell a lie I had a few choice words that day. Its all good; we caught the Tuna right after you stirred the chum up for us.

Rob


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations on a wonderful year. I really enjoy reading/seeing your post.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Does it get much better than that... =D Ooh yeah, I want a purple boat!!!!


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

> *Clay Peacher (12/18/2009)*Congratulations on a wonderful year. I really enjoy reading/seeing your post.


:clap


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

Thats a great year to me.:clap Hope u guys have another great year!


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

That sure is a great year. Congrats and thanks for letting me share a day on the water with you, it was ana experience that will stick with me for a long time...

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

Chris


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures Rob, they are outstanding. Contgratulations on a wonderful year!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

It's a year that I'll remember forever..that is for sure. Can't wait to see what 2010 brings!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I got to go with the Garbo response on that one....

DANG!!!!!!!!


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

You guys ROCK!!! This is the kind of posts (and replies) I joined the forum to see....... Looking forward to a healthy, safe productive fishing season for everyone in 2010. Merry CHRISTmas to all.......


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Really nice pics! Thanks for posting!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

thats a awesome report! Just like you, i love reports with alot of pics!

this just shows that we do, indeed, live in PARADISE!

thanks Team Recess!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

You guys need your own show. Nuf said.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

That does it.... I'm painting my boat purple too!! JK (maybe)....looking forward to many more great posts! Merry Christmas guys (and thanks again for the trip)!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

great PICTURES, Here go read this post about the East coast and what's about to come to the Gulf next for deep dropping keep thiose pictures comming....

http://www.spearboard.com/showthread.php?t=97364


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Have you guys thought about doing a local fishing show? With an entertaining crew and all that fish I am sure most of us would watch it!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Those are some awesome pics Rob!

Thanks Gene and crew for having me aboard that famous purple boat for a fun filled day on the water!

You guys rock!..:bowdown Look forward to future Recess reports in 2010.

Merry Christmas All!!! :letsdrink

Jimmy


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome Year it was indeed!!!:bowdown


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

:bowdown


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome!!! hope santa brings you all the new fishing gear you want. can't wait to see next years pics. merry chrismas guy's

scot


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *sealark (12/18/2009)*great PICTURES, Here go read this post about the East coast and what's about to come to the Gulf next for deep dropping keep thiose pictures comming....
> 
> http://www.spearboard.com/showthread.php?t=97364


sealark, how far from shore are the deep dropping grounds in the area that is discussed in that article? I think the GOM's deep dropping grounds are a little bit farther from shore andmay be alittle less accessible for most people; thus, they don't receive quite as much pressure....? that said, I am sure that deep water species will be more strictly regulated in the GOM in the future.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

> *reelhappy (12/18/2009)*awesome!!! hope santa brings you all the new fishing gear you want. can't wait to see next years pics. merry chrismas guy's
> 
> scot


Scot, Santa better have some pretty deep pockets to bring all the new gear we would want. LOL Top of the list a pair of 300 Mercury Verados.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

The fat lady hasn't started singing yet. With a little luck, it looks like there may be at least one more trip in the works for 2009.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Fiver (12/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *sealark (12/18/2009)*great PICTURES, Here go read this post about the East coast and what's about to come to the Gulf next for deep dropping keep thiose pictures comming....
> ...


In south Florida East coast the deep water (250') is real close to shore like within 6 miles as you go North and get to Jax. it's somewhere around 30 miles. In pensacola the 250 feet is approx 20 miles offshore and down in central FL Gulf like 90 miles. 

I'm sure it will it's just a matter of time. I fished that deep water for 12 years and i'll tell you that the fish from year to year will differ greatley. What I mean is some years you don't catch many snapper then all of a sudden they show up for a couple years. The same for the grouper. Don't try to evere figure them out just as soon as you think you know a pattern mother nature throw a monkey wrench into the equasion. I think with this weather pattern this year next year will not be as good as the last few Banner years we have had. I noticed the Flounder were gone this year sooner than the last few. The regulators will take the worst case and multiply it ten fold for there purpose. Have a bad year and they will swear it's overfished. See all those photos and they will multiply that by every fisherman registered in the Gulf to prove that that's the reason it's being overfished...:doh


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

You guys set the standard around here. Excellent post and pictures. 



:usaflag


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

great post and a good year. i really enjoy seeing the post from all of yall. recess rocks


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *sealark (12/18/2009)*See all those photos and they will multiply that by every fisherman registered in the Gulf to prove that that's the reason it's being overfished...:doh


You are entitled to your opinion, but there isn't much need for the passive aggressive sarcasm in the first post (ie 'keep posting those pictures'). If you think we're going to see total closures on deepwaterfishing areas in the GOM because we post some pictures of some snowy grouper, then I disagree butagain you are entitled to your opinion.

off to my fiance's workChristmas party at Ruth's Chris. Hope everyone has a good evening!


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

You guys all ways tearem up! good year


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Fiver (12/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *sealark (12/18/2009)*See all those photos and they will multiply that by every fisherman registered in the Gulf to prove that that's the reason it's being overfished...:doh
> ...


You got the wrong idea, I love to see those pictures it reminds me of the old days for myself. I am just trying to tell you what I have seen happen in the past. When I started fishing here in Pensacola in 1976 there were no rules, licenses, size limits or anythingrequired for commercial fishing. Now the commercial is regulated and also the recreational fishing is heavily regulated. I've said my piece as a suggestion that every thing that can be used to further regulate and restrict the harvesting of seafood will be used. Sorry for my passive aggressive sarcasm. Oh by the way what is your experience in the fishing industry.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Who said fishing is 10% skill and 90% luck? I see nothing but talent in those pics! Except the one with Scotts(Run Dover)mugshot in there! Sorry buddy,someone had to say it. Great year for yall,hope 2010 is even better.:bowdown


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

It has been a very good year for us in many ways. I havebeen fortunate to meet alot of new friends that share the same passion as I do (fishing). I am also looking forward to meeting and fishing with even more new friends next year. Happy holidays and a merry Christmas to all. Gene


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Well done!!!:bowdown:clap:bowdown


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *sealark (12/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Fiver (12/18/2009)*
> ...


Sealark, I have zero experience in the commercial fishing industry. In fact, I am the least experienced fisherman on this particular boat by a wide margin. I don't disagree with you. It does seem inevitable. As human populations and technology continue to increase while thefishing grounds stay roughly the same size, we definitely will continue to see fishing regulations increase.

The thought of some scientistholding up a picture from PFF instead of using empirical evidence to support a fishing closure pisses me off pretty badly. However, I have little doubt factors other than empirical evidenceare used to make these decisions...even the so called empirical evidence can be modified to suit someone's cause..just look at the recent climategate debacle. 

I understand the premise of your post. You don't want to see anything further contribute to fishing regulationsbeing strengthened.I don't like my toys being taken away from me either.You get yourwish from me today I guess. I'm tired of being told our picturesare a problem.I can't speak for anyone else, but I won't be posting anymore pictures oflimits of reef fish. I may post a picture of a large reef fish, and I'll definitely post pictures of pelagics.

We have a ton of fun on Recess. We joke around, rib each, cheer for each other, and scream like Rick Flair when we get a decent fish on. We really enjoy ourselves. Reading this isn't fun though. 

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Brad ,Thanks for the reply Ialso am through posting about this subject. You proved my intentions in the following statement of yours. (empirical evidence can be modified to suit someone's cause..just look at the recent climate gate debacle.) At least I learned something from all this, I had to look up the word empericle :doh 

You all have a merry Christmas also

Ron,


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

HANA PA'A!!!!!!!

Outstanding job Team Recess!!!:bowdown:clap:letsdrink



Hope you guys left some for us envious ones....


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *kahala boy (12/19/2009)*HANA PA'A!!!!!!!
> 
> Outstanding job Team Recess!!!:bowdown:clap:letsdrink
> 
> ...


 Mahalo BRUDDAH. That't HANA PA'A @ the rigs monday (WE HOPE)


----------



## Dave Nowlin (Nov 14, 2009)

You guys are awesome Think of how well you could have done in an Orange & White boat. I would have had to get a bigger monitor for the fish pictures to fit:bowdown


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

Great year. Congrats. One day I'm going to sneak a tracking system onto your boat to see where those monster grouper live. 

Don't let the naysayers get you down. There is a huge amount of data--some perhaps faulty, but still data of some sort that goes into fishery management decisions. I'm just not able to picture Roy Crabtree getting up in one of his meetings, putting up a slideshow of Recess' year in review,and then deciding we have to increaserestrictions because ya'll caught your limit. Perhaps I would have to have some experience withcommercial fishing for this concern to make sense?!?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *chasintales (12/18/2009)*That sure is a great year. Congrats and thanks for letting me share a day on the water with you, it was ana experience that will stick with me for a long time...
> 
> :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap
> 
> Chris




+1. I had a blast. Would love to do it again.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

fishing with team recess this year has been the absolute best year of fishing in my entire 40 years of fishing. almost every trip there was a species of fish i've never either seen,heard of, or ever caught. i have eatn fish at a quality level that most people in the WORLD will never get to experiance. when i get on that boat with these guys i can hardly wait to see what the day will bring.i have met and become friends with some of the best people that this world has to offer and to top off the whole years experince with team recess is ........THEY CHOSE TO INVITE ME TO BE PART OF THIS WONDERFUL FISHING TEAM WHICH STARTS EACH TRIP WITH THE HIGHEST RANKING MEMBERS BREAKFAST OF CHAMPIONS,MRS. NONA

THANKS TEAM..GOD I CAN HARDLY WAIT FOR 2010.


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Great recap of the year. I have enjoyed seeing your pictures since I joined this board and it only makes me want to go fishing more.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW!!!! I never get tired of your reports and pictures....those are absolutely awesome!!!!:bowdown:clap:grouphug....what a year!!!!


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys really do get into em every time you go fishing! Your reports inspire many folks to keep trying and never give up. Here's to a good 2010!!:letsdrink:letsdrinkf


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't personally know you guys, but yall are great!! You consistently bring in the big ones and share the adventures with your mates here on PFF!! Thanks for what you do!!

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------

